# Gander mountain techunter arrows



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

Has anyone ever used or have any reviews on these arrows. Are they good quality or should I spend the extra $$ and get some Easton or Beman's? Does anyone know who manufacture these techunter arrows for GM?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The manufacturer could be any of the big arrow makers. Eastman, Gold Tip...

Gander Mountain, like Cabela's contracts with the big companies to manufacture arrows for them. Eastman makes Cabela's arrows.

TH


----------

